

4chan Users Crash MPAA Website in Pro-Piracy Protest - arrowgunz
http://mashable.com/2010/09/18/4chan-mpaa-ddos-attack/

======
aphistic
Why does it have to be Pro-Piracy and not Anti-MPAA?

